# HRBT 13june03



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

rented a skiff from the nob marina and went out at 9 in the morning. fished outgoing tide caught about 25 small flonder,6 croker, 2 rockfish, and 1 ray. all were caught on bottom rigs with mullet or squid. all fish released except croker. anyhow one of the rockfish (23") had the red spots on him, have any of you guys ever caught one like that. i just netted him saw the spots and cut the line and dumped him back in. should this be reported to the fish commision or anything? 

all in all it was a great day. after the tide went slack we had no luck and called it a day. 

went last friday and had about the same luck except we landed six keeper flounder and released 4 of them. also had a a abu real with a berkley rod ripped out of the boat and go water skiing across the top of the bay.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

sounds like ya had a really great day til that rod &reel took off and just left ya sitting there looking8 8(---) 8(---)


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

not worth reporting, if you catch alot of rock fish the spots/sores are commonplace.


----------



## got'em hooked (Aug 26, 2002)

castaway sorry bout the rod.
Where is nob marina and how much to rent a skiff there.... thanks


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

it's on the norfolk naval base. go in the bay avenue gate and stay right as you come through the base you will wind up at it. it's 8 dollars per hour 19'/ i think 5 for a 14ft


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

*hey castaway*

Do you need to be in the service to get on base to go to nob marina? also, what size is the motor on the skiffs, and do they only do skiffs 19' adn 14'? 

(was it just you and another guy in the boat, anchored just off the bridge across from teh rocks in the Spit?) If so I saw you all fishing there.

bassn


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

if you have someone with a military id you can get one. 25hp motor on a 19' and i'm not sure about the 14'. the only other style of boat they rent is sail boats. 

yes that is where i where i was fishing and it probably was me. i was wearing a green boony hat. i'm heading out tommorow if the weather is nice.


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

*29 june 2003*

went out today and caught alot of flounder and three stripers. the stripers were caught right next to the pylons and the flounder were everywhere....


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

? h ey castaway wwhat sizes of flounder ? sounds like ya had a real good time !


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

only 2 keepers but i threw them back. i've already got some fillets in the freezer and don't see the need to stack up on them. one was 18 1/2, the other was 18. i did have one doormat on that broke the line. he hit a 3" frozen mullet. i felt him grab it, settle down, then i set the hook and he didn't move i started reeling he shook his head and pop. 

oh about the lost pole 3 weeks ago. i hooked a line that was stuck on the pylon and brought it up in the boat. well i start pulling on it and notice a lot of tension. keep in mind that it's the same type of line i had on that rod. well my stumpy rod gets a fish on it so hook the line to the motor and grab my other rod. the fish on that rod makes a run and hit's the line thats out with my suspected lost rod on it and knocks it free. never was able to re hook it. maybee next week it'll happen again.


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Castaway,

Sounds good about the flounders, adn good luck getting the pole back..Do you think it will be ok once you clean it out???

How big where the stripers, and what did they bite.

Todd

Do you think I could get some stripers from the rocks there at the spit, if so, on what?


----------



## castaway (Aug 26, 2001)

i didn't get it back. i'm not even sure if it was my rod but t might have been. 

the stripers hit live and frozen mullet. I've never fished of the rocks but i'm sure you could probably catch some. 

Brad


----------

